# Learn How to Use the Nicot System



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Learn how to set up and use the NICOT No grafting Queen rearing system

E-Mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Please Subscribe to my web page www.vlwbeequeens.com so you can login and read the writings and post your question and comments.

Thank you


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I tried to check out your website, but I don't feel that I should have to create a profile and sign in just to read a blog.

Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry about that Mr Parker but that is the way the web page does I can not find a way to turn it off.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I signed up and joined your web page, but I am still unable to locate detailed information about using the Nicot graftless queen rearing system.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hopefully not stepping on any toes here.
Grant wrote a nice paper on Nicot that can be found here http://nicot.homestead.com/easynicot.html


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Joseph

Go to the Blog at the bottom of list on left side.


Figured out how to *disable the sign in *YOU don't have to become a member member or sign in when you want to read the blog it is a working progress will post frame pic to hold your nicot into the frame when I get them cut out and built.

you are still very welcome to become a member if you wish, and thanks for the members that have sighned up



KQ you not bothering my toes any


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

If you ever used the Nicot Graftless Queen rearing system 

Let me know what were the bad points you have found in trying to raise your queens using the NICOT


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2005)

Velbert, I think the critical points to using the Nicot System are as follows: 1. a new box should be left in hive for at least 48 hours before placing the queen inside to lay, after this initial start I have been able to leave only 24 hours. 2. possible injuring queen with miss handling (breeder queens are expensive). I have had queens fill every cell in box within 24 hours. Due to my failing eye sight, I like the Nicot system. This was my first year using it.


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

I have used it in the past and have now gone back to grafting, I had two main problems, firstly if the bees feel so inclined they fill the cell cups with nectar especially if there is a heavy flow on and secondly they stick the whole thing together with extra wax and propolis. I would also advise anyone starting out with this system to fix the box to the frame top bar and then put in and intermediate bar to support the bottom of the box as you do have to push fairly hard to remove the cell cups and with no support for the box it twists on the frame cracking the surrounding wax. I can see its attraction if you have failing sight but the repeated hive visits just seem to wind the bees up and at out yards it means yet more travelling.


----------

